# [ati] gel total du système ! (resolu)

## NiQoZ

Mon système se "gel" complètement, c'est à dire que plus rien ne fonctionne (Ctl-alt-f1, Ctl-alt-del, ctl-alt-sup,...accès en ssh...) et ce lorsque j'utilise des applications kde. Les applications gtk/tk et autres fonctionnent très bien.

Voici des exemples concrès aisément reproductibles:

-J'ouvre konqueror je vais dans un dossier avec beaucoup de fichiers, et je tente de les sélectionner avec la souris, j'arrive à en sélectionner une partie et si je vais trop vite.. paf le systeme gel. 

-Je vais dans les options de kmail et je les sélectionnent chacunes à leurs tour assez vite...et repaf blocage...

-J'utilise une applications kde et le système gel aléatoirement, ouverture d'un menu, d'une combobox...etc.

De plus j'ai remarqué que si je ne charge pas le module fglrx.ko (carte ati) mon système fonctionne à merveille (sans la 3D evidament).

J'ai lu quelque part (impossible de retrouver où... :Sad:  ) qu'il faut mettre une option dans le xorg.conf si certaines applis kde posaient des problèmes (celle qui sont multithread me semble t'il...?). 

A part cela j'ai "épluché" tous les sites de bugs gentoo et kde mes symptômes ni sont décrits nulle part  :Sad: .

C'est donc pour moi le post de la dernière chance, mais je vient souvent lire ce forum et je sait qu'il y a des spécialistes en tous genres...

Mon système est un portable acer 1600, Pentium 2.6, avec une carte graphique ati mobility 9000.

voici mon emerge info :

```

Portage 2.0.53_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre8

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10, 2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildsyspkg ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage-gentopia"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bootsplash browserplugin bzip2 caps cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom codecs crypt cups curl custom-cflags dga divx4linux dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds eec emboss emerge encode fam fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran fpx freetype gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gtk2 hal idea imagemagick imlib insecure-savers java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdgraphics kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libwww logrotate lzo mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng monkey motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn multislot nas ncurses nls nptl offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcmcia pdflib perl pic png ppds python qt quicktime radeon rar rdesktop readline real remote rtc scanner sdl slp smp sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tga theora thread threads tiff timidity transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 videos vim-with-x vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xaw3d xine xinerama xinetd xml xml2 xmms xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET

```

et mon lspci si ça peut servir...

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645DX Host & Memory & AGP Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:00:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:09.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] (rev 01)

```

----------

## apocryphe

sous mes drivers nvidia je sais que mon system freeze si on ne met pas noapic ( on peut metre en plus noapi je crois) dans mon grub. . . a cause de la mauvaise gestion de linux avec les IRQ

si sa peux t aider...

----------

## guilc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> sous mes drivers nvidia je sais que mon system freeze si on ne met pas noapic ( on peut metre en plus noapi je crois) dans mon grub. . . a cause de la mauvaise gestion de linux avec les IRQ

 

Grrr, mauvaise ! mais cette insulte !

Elle est 10000x meilleure que sous Windows ! Le problème c'est le matos la...

Sinon, NiQoZ, as-tu activé le RenderAccel ? si oui, essaye sans, ça m'a aussi posé des problèmes de ce type (mais avec une nvidia). c'est un feature toujours pas stable...

----------

## apocryphe

il faut arreter de se vexer pour n'importe quoi, les IRQ sont foireux sous linux, c'est peut etre pas la faute des constructeurs qui ne respect pas la norme, mais sa c'est un autre probleme !

dans la doc nvidia:

 This can be caused by a variety of problems, such as PCI IRQ routing

   errors, I/O APIC problems or conflicts with other devices sharing the IRQ

   (or their drivers).

   If possible, configure your system such that your graphics card does not

   share its IRQ with other devices (try moving the graphics card to another

   slot (if applicable), unload/disable the driver(s) for the device(s)

   sharing the card's IRQ, or remove/disable the device(s)).

   Depending on the nature of the problem, one of (or a combination of) these

   kernel parameters might also help:

       Parameter                          Behavior

       -------------------------------    -------------------------------

       pci=noacpi                         don't use ACPI for PCI IRQ

                                          routing

       pci=biosirq                        use PCI BIOS calls to retrieve

                                          the IRQ routing table

       noapic                             don't use I/O APICs present in

                                          the system

       acpi=off                           disable ACPI

----------

## NiQoZ

merci de vos reponses, restez calmes   :Wink: 

pour ma part je prefère linux et de loins à windoze même si la gestion des irq est meilleur (vu les millions de dollards dépensés pour son devellopement, c'est un minimum...) que les systemes libres.

Sinon pour mon problème j'ai bien le noapic activé (sinon ça boot même pas...) et avec les drivers proprios ati l'option RenderAccel s'apelle no_accel je pense, et je vais tenter de la désactiver je vous tient au courrant, suis en train de compiler une grosse appli sous x donc j'essaye des que celle ci est finie.

----------

## NiQoZ

avec l'option: no_accel à yes , cela fonctionne mais je perd la 3D ce qui revien au même que de ne pas charger le module fglrx.ko. 

Il aurai il moyen d'avoir un systeme stable avec la 3d   :Question: 

----------

## loopx

J'ai eu un problème similaire il y a une semaine, malheurseusement, je n'ai pas la solution  :Sad: . C'étais aussi avec une radeon 9000, et ca bloquait après quelques minutes dans le X.. Bizarre bizarre...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je suis ton problème avec intérêt, même si je n'ai que peu de pistes.

désactiver tous les effets graphiques de KDE et voir ce que ca donne. A l'extrême, essaie un autre WM. Il s'agit de coir si ça vient vraiment de fglrx.

fouiller la configuration de fglrxconfig. En particuliers, tu a un chipset SIS (qui pourrait être vu comme "exotique"), joue avec le paramètre "UseInternalAGPGART".

--

edit:

quelle version d'ati-drivers tu utilises?

----------

## NiQoZ

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, je suis ton problème avec intérêt, même si je n'ai que peu de pistes.
> 
> 

 

Merci pour ton interet El_Goretto.

J'ai donc essayé de désactiver tout les effets kde: même problème...

j'avai déja essayé d'utiliser ou non "UseInternalAGPGART": même probleme...

Ma version (gentoo) des driver ati est: 

media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

[/glsa]

----------

## El_Goretto

Et essayer windowmaker (ou un autre WM aussi simple)?

Après, ya toujours la recette de passer au driver le plus récent (8.16).

T'as vérifié ce que donne fglrxinfo/glxinfo?

----------

## NiLuJe

Il me semble que guilc parlait de l'option RenderAccel, pas Accel tout court, me trompe-je?

----------

## NiQoZ

fglrxinfo m'intrigue

```

portableniqoz niqoz # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1003 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)

```

Ce n'est pas ma carte qui est listée ? (pourquoi pci)

je n'est aucunes erreurs dans le /var/log/Xorg.0.log

et dmesg me dit que tout vas bien concernant l'agp en externe (agpgart + sis) , et en interne (UseInternalAGPGART) le probleme est toujours là...

Bon sinon sur tes conseils je vais essayer un autre WM...

----------

## NiQoZ

Tout fonctionne   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

La 3d plaint pot, et je peu selectionner des fichiers dans konqueror très très vite si je veux...c'est terrible.

Pour en arrivé là j'ai en fait installé les derniers drivers de chez ati  (8.16).

Pas très proprement d'ailleur...(rpm2tar, cp -rf <truc>, compilation module old-school) mais bon sa fonctionne parfaitement et c'est le principal   :Very Happy:  .

Merci à tous pour vos conseils (que ferait t'on sans vous   :Wink:  )

@+

----------

## loopx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389116.html

ai du rétrogradé de version  :Neutral: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep, faudrait voir si une version 8.14 stable (8.14.13-r2) est aussi efficace que de passer à une 8.16 (masquée).

NiQoZ, ça serait sympa si tu pouvais faire le test, que je mette à jour ma ~howto ATI. Merci.   :Smile: 

----------

## NiQoZ

loopx dit

 *Quote:*   

> ai du rétrogradé de version 

 

j'ai remarqué un problème avec les drivers ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5  précédament installés (ceux qui fesaient planter le systeme) , car en faisant des test j'ai intentionelement supprimé le module fglrx.ko (car il se chargait automatiquement), puis lorsque j'ai voulu reinstalle le module j'ai fait un"emerge ati-drivers" et là j'ai eu le problème de loopx cad le modules compilait mais n'était pas copié par portage dans /lib/modules/<kernel ver>/video ....  :Question: 

Voila voila sinon demain (je fait d'autre truc de suite  :Very Happy:  ) je teste la version ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 et je tient au jus El_Goretto.

Amicalement,

@+

----------

## NiQoZ

heu... impossible de repasser en 8.14.13-r2 (je suis en 8.16.20-1 installé à la sauvage...) pour faire le test comme promis...avec  la commande 

```

emerge =media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

```

tout se passe bien (compilation rmmod,modprobe module), mais lorsque je je lance kdm (ou startx) mon ecran maffiche tout plein d'"interférences" et encore je suis poli... 

heu...sinon, autre question, comment fait t'on lorque que l'on veut demasquer un package "masked by: -* keyword" ??? D'ordinaire je suis prudent avec les packages masqués mais là visiblement mon systeme ne veut plus des versions stable et la testing (r5) est si broken quelle en peu plus (copie pas le module)  :Razz:  ..

----------

## El_Goretto

Tente çà: enlève fglrx de modules.autoload.d, et reboot (comme çà tu n'as plus fglrx en mémoire, ni ses "traces"). Là, tu peux retenter de passer en stable. Apparamment, fglrx doit laisser des "bouts", car c'est pareil lorsqu'on veut passer de fglrx à radeon, il faut rebooter sous peine d'avoir quantité d'artefacts moisis.

Pour la masque -*, je me suis souvent posé la question, mais vu que je reste en stable, j'avais pas creusé. Méthode bourrin, modifier l'ebuild et le champ KEYWORDS, sinon je ne sais pas. Et puis c'est pénible, comment on fait des caractères d'échappement pour rechercher "-*" dans le forum?

----------

## bdz

Pour les "-*" c'est comme pour les "~x86". Il suffit d'ajouter une ligne dans /etc/portage/package.keywords qui contient le nom de l'ebuild suivi de " -*"

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bdz wrote:*   

> Pour les "-*" c'est comme pour les "~x86". Il suffit d'ajouter une ligne dans /etc/portage/package.keywords qui contient le nom de l'ebuild suivi de " -*"

 

J'avais essayé avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-*" qui ne passait pas (mm en essayant de bidouiller le caractère spécial *), alors j'avais pas été plus loin...

Bon, comme quoi, pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliqué...  :Smile: 

Pour la culture, la logique sémantique de "-*", c'est quoi? (moins tout?  :Confused: )

----------

## NiQoZ

Bon, apres avoir fait comme El_Goretto me la conseiller j'ai emerger le 8.14.13-r2 enlever le modules de autoload et rebooter. Mais toujours le même probleme  c'est à dire un affichage completement en vrac...

J'ai donc "dekeywordé" les drivers et reinstaller les 8.16.20-r1 qui marchent à merveille avec les jeux (unreal tuxkart...et oui j'aime bien)  mis à part que le fgl_glxgear est tout noir et que les engrenages sont vue comme en transparence ??? bizard. 

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi pourtant normalement portage écrase l'ancienne version et netoie si y a des differences (fichiers en plus) donc normalement ca devrai marcher. etrange...

----------

## El_Goretto

Pitêtre qu'il a pas aimé l'install "à la sauvage".

Bon, ok, merci d'avoir essayé  :Smile: 

----------

